# Now you see it,now you don't



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Back in September Bebe was diagnosed with a testicular tumor when he was hospitalized for a bacterial infection that was not responding to treatment at home. The infections have continued off and on and this last month it has been almost constant and he was hospitalized again yesterday. At no time during this has any test been positive for AGY yet it appears that that is the problem. The vet began treatment for it yesterday and he is feeling a bit better today. He had a series of digital barium x-rays today and it showed an enlarged liver and thickening of the intestinal wall which can bee seen with AGY.  I saw the x-rays and the vet was explaining the details and I said "Where is the tumor?" He said, I can't see it anymore, it appears that it is gone or shrunk down small enough we can't see it. So some good news has come out of all of this, he has had a series of Lupron injections and has been on Metacam, daily. Now if we can get through this current problem his buddy Louie and I will be very happy.:fingerx:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that darling Bebe no longer has a testicular tumor! :jumping: 

However, I'm sorry to hear of his problems with AGY and I hope that's resolved soon :fingerx: 

I'll keep Bebe in my prayers ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear Bebe's tumor has "disappeared"! :jumping:

I pray that with the treatment for AGY, Bebe will have a full recovery. :hug:

Please keep us updated on his condition.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Well it's good news that the tumor is gone! I really hope for Bebe that the prescribed treatment works for the AGY. :fingerx: Looking forward to positive updates!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

That is good to hear!
Fido, Berty and myself, hope that Bebe can get rid of the AGY also.!

They really are able to bounce back from a lot of things, when we are persistent and observant and make sure they are seen by professionals, I have learned that myself with Fido. 
Tough little birds.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh poor Bebe he's such a brave little bird. I'm sorry he's having such a tough time and I know you must be feeling quite stressed out with everything.
Sending my best wishes to you both.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just finished visiting Bebe in the hospital, he may come home tomorrow. He has stopped vomiting and the droppings are looking better and he is eating a little on his own. He tends to not eat well in the hospital, as past hospitalizations have shown, but once he gets home he eats normally. I think once he gets home it will be a good way to see how he really feels as he will let his guard down once he is home and back with his buddy Louie. He will be on the Amp B for 30 days and milk thistle for his liver and maybe an antibiotic.:blue pied:


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

:smiley-talk017: It's great that Bebe is home! Sounds like he's recovering quickly.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad you've had this positive update about your darling Bebe. What a brave little fellow


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Prayers and good vibes for Bebe's continued recovery, and renewed health .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad Bebe seems to be doing better! I hope that he continues to improve now that he's able to come home :fingerx:

Hopefully Louie will help him feel better!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Well it turns out Bebe did not come home, the vet did not like the way he looked this am. He does not have much energy and goes from looking pretty normal to being very slightly puffed up. I was just visiting him and I can see behind the front he puts on that if he was home he would most likely be puffed up and sleeping all the time so I prefer he stays in the hospital until he has a bit more energy. I will be visiting again tomorrow am.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor dear. I hope that he feels better after another night in the hospital. 

I know it must be hard to be away from him for another night but I will keep him in my prayers :hug: 

Keep us posted! I hope his condition improves soon ray:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry Bebe is still under the weather. Prayers and good vibes that he will improve under the vet's care, and will be able to go home feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just returned from this mornings visit, Bebe is 1 gram heavier this am than yesterday, so at least that is going in the right direction. I took his buddy Louie with me and you never saw 2 happier boys. Bebe perked up right away and they were chatting and head bobbing, then when it was time to go and were separated again they were flock calling. Sweet but sad too.:sad: If his weight increases maybe Monday he can come home.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I brought Bebe home yesterday afternoon but I think I may take him back tomorrow. The vet released him to me because he was maintaining his weight on his own, but just as I suspected he was putting on a good show at the vet. He is very tired and not eating much at home, sleeping most of the time. He weighs the same as yesterday but that is only 31 grams and that is too light for him, but he was down to 29 grams at one point. Poor boy spent 8 days in the hospital and I hate to have to take him back, I'll see what he weighs tomorrow am and see what the vet thinks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bebe is feeling better today so I did not have to take him back to the vet, I guess he just needed a day to sort of get accustomed to being back home again after his long hospital stay. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I will keep him in my prayers ray:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm glad to hear Bebe is feeling better today. Prayers and good vibes for a full recovery asap !


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bebe continues to improve and is acting normal again, he has gained back 4 grams since he has been home and is once again leader of the flock.:smiley-talk017: He is still on his meds and will be going back to the vet for a recheck in one week.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody, that's wonderful news! I'm so glad Bebe has improved so much  I hope he continues to feel even better


----------

